# Black Hole 350g



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

BLANK- Black Hole 350g
PARTS- fuji "Soft Touch" reel seat, TSVSG Spin Guides 
Winding Checks- alps 

The whole rod weight is about 8.5g

Rod built by Thomas at Y.A.R.D Custom Rods

pairing the rod up with Shimano Stella 20k with Yumeya Power Drag Spool and Yumeya Long Handle


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I think insetad of doughboy we should be calling BLINGboy:rotfl:


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

mad marlin said:


> I think insetad of doughboy we should be calling BLINGboy:rotfl:


yea buddy....


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Superfine!


----------



## sliverking79 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice rod sir....


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Very nice. Are you saying 8.5 oz ? That is as light as it can be.
One custom 5'8" Black Hole Cape Cod Special conventional rods built by Rodwinder weighs 9.7 oz.

The BH rod you have is one of the strongest rods ever introduced.
You can land any fish under 200 lbs with the rod unles you do highsticking.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

what does that little puppy cost?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

ksong said:


> Very nice. Are you saying 8.5 oz ? That is as light as it can be.
> One custom 5'8" Black Hole Cape Cod Special conventional rods built by Rodwinder weighs 9.7 oz.
> 
> The BH rod you have is one of the strongest rods ever introduced.
> You can land any fish under 200 lbs with the rod unles you do highsticking.


the rod is cut down to 5'3. yep the whole rod only weigh 8.5 oz


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

rdhdfmn said:


> what does that little puppy cost?


$500 cuz i got the titanium guides...


----------

